# Would like music critiques



## abacus_orrin (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.reverbnation.com/abacusthezero
 on each of my songs,
just dont critique on lack of drumset, that one cant be helped.
I am a self taught guitarist that started(seriously.) in March '10, and would really like some thoughts from fellow musicians


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

abacus_orrin said:


> http://www.reverbnation.com/abacusthezero
> on each of my songs,
> just dont critique on lack of drumset, that one cant be helped.
> I am a self taught guitarist that started(seriously.) in March '10, and would really like some thoughts from fellow musicians


 
Well, not bad for playing just a few months.
But, most of your songs seem to lack in keeping up any sort of melody or song structure.
I'd also work on the singing, I really don't know what I'm listening to.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much the above comments. Also, learn to rely less on distortions, even if you're a grunge artist, you still need to learn to play smooth clean before you can throw the distortion over it.


----------



## abacus_orrin (Aug 30, 2010)

Great advice,
I really appreciate it.


----------

